# Wie macht man das H&M Logo aus der TV-Werbung? "Bling-Bling"



## boris (26. Oktober 2003)

hallo leute. ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine. das H&M Logo sie aus wie als ob es ein schmück accesoire wäre .. als ob es tausende kleiner diamanten beinhaltet. ich kann schlecht beschreiben, und hab leider auch keine bilder dazu gefunden.  mich interessiert nun wie ich mit fotoshop am besten diesen "schmuckeffekt" erziele. hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen.
bye und danke im vorraus


----------



## MikeMayaz (26. Oktober 2003)

[censored by moderator]  Benutzt bitte die Suche - genau die gleiche Frage ist letztens schon aufgetaucht. Und Photoshop schreibt man mit "PH" und nich mit F


----------



## boris (26. Oktober 2003)

öhm .. ja .. weiss auch nich wo ich mit meinen gedanken war beim tippen .. naja trotzdem, danke, werde mich mal auf die suche machen


----------



## Mythos007 (26. Oktober 2003)

Wie sieht das logo denn aus? Könnte jemand von euch vielleicht mal für mich,
da ich keinen Fernseher besitzt einen Screenshot anfertigen? In diesem
Sinne bis dann dann euer Mythos007


----------



## boris (26. Oktober 2003)

glaub ich hab da was gutes gefunden http://jasonhartgraves.hypermart.net/blingblingtut.htm  so in der art solls aussehn, aber mir ist der "blingbling"-effekt zu gering. dieser diamanteneffekt sollte besser zum tragen kommen, aber ich schaff des nit


----------



## Warphil (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaub worauf Mike hinauswollte war:

- http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=134307 

Trotzdem erst


----------

